# Pics of Holiday decorations/trees?



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

*Pics of your Holiday decorations/trees?*

I just finished posting some pics in the members photos and it made me think of starting this thread for everyone to share any Holiday decorating/holidays tree pics...all I have up is my tree and a wreath on the door but here is mine none the less! Anyone else wanna share....?


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL I was thinking the same thing earlier... about starting a show your tree thread...
I'll have to do it tomorrow, somehow the camera battery is dead and nobody put the other on the charger last time. 
DUH!


----------



## middie (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's my tree. The color is off cause I had to turn the flash off otherwise you can't see the tree very well.


----------



## deelady (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww very pretty! I was trying to get my lights to show up better but it just wasn't happening! 

Keep em coming!!


----------



## middie (Dec 14, 2008)

That's why I turned the flash off lol


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's ours!


----------



## middie (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh that's so pretty BC


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Beginner chef! That looks like a pretty big tree!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 15, 2008)

they are all very pretty


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

We didn't do a tree this year but I'll try to take a photo of my snowmen later on this afternoon.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 15, 2008)

i would like to put up a christmas tree but we have 5 cats in the house that spend the night playing and chasing each other thoughout the frontroom and would more than likely use the tree as a climbing post like they did about three years ago.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 15, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> i would like to put up a christmas tree but we have 5 cats in the house that spend the night playing and chasing each other thoughout the frontroom and would more than likely use the tree as a climbing post like they did about three years ago.


 I have 5 cats too !  I have not put a tree up in years, it doesn't bother me that it is not up.  2 of the furbabies are 9 months old , and really chase each other etc.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty trees for those that have posted so far.... I stopped putting up a tree several years ago.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 15, 2008)

But you put a tree up on your avatar...You did put that up didn't you?  IT IS CUTE THOUGH!


----------



## QSis (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have a tree, but I have a lot of decorations and gifts around, so I don't miss one.

Here's a picture of a four-foot Santa that my brother found next to the dumpster after Christmas, a couple of years ago. Absolutely pristine condition!  (my neighbors toss out the darndest things).  We rescued him.

He looks out my front door.

Lee


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't believe someone would just throw that away!! How foolish! They could have at least sold it on craigslist or ebay...very easily I'm sure!

I remember our cats always climbing up the tree and as well several times getting stuck!! Crazy cats! Gotta love em!


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> But you put a tree up on your avatar...You did put that up didn't you?  IT IS CUTE THOUGH!


 
Yea, you are right!!!!  I did not even think about that!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 15, 2008)

That's nice. I have one of those big dancing santas from wollie world.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 15, 2008)

We are still able to fool with cut trees. Right now, we are in between crops of raising our own Christmas trees.  With the droughts and how slowly blue spruces grow, this last crop may out live us.  This year we went to a cut your own farm and got this specimen.  I predict I will have no problem eventually going over to artificial trees


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 15, 2008)

We have 5 cats and the cutest little orange tiger kitten (that just came home today from being spayed)....tree will be put up this weekend. My cats have never paid much attention to the trees, even when they were kittens, so we are hoping our new addition, Noelle, will follow suit!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, here's our tree.  My wife made me drag the coffee table out into the foyer so she can put the tree on it there.  She set up the tree over Thanksgiving.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful Roadfix!


----------



## QSis (Dec 16, 2008)

Is that a slice of red onion I see in the middle, roadfix????  

Lee


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW! More Beautiful Christmas trees.


----------



## elaine l (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice Roadfix...


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Dec 16, 2008)

lol QSis..


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ummm...I knew I was forgetting something.....


----------



## roadfix (Dec 16, 2008)

That sure looks like a slice of red onion.  I'll take a close look when I get home tonight and report back.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 16, 2008)

All these trees are so beautiful - every year I fiddle with ours, never quite getting it right - until next year this is ours:


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 16, 2008)

That is so beautiful Michele Marie!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous Michele Marie!




LOL edited!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 16, 2008)

We just bought our first tree for our house.. it will do for now, it's just a 4 foot fiber optic tree.  It's cute and it looks nice put in a table in the corner.


----------



## deelady (Dec 16, 2008)

well....wheres your pic!!


----------



## Saphellae (Dec 16, 2008)

We just put it up today, give it time.. lol


----------



## smoke king (Dec 17, 2008)

You know, its funny-I never thought of myself as one who went in for the over the top decorating, etc, but each year I seem to add a little more. DW finally made me step back and look at everything....I've become Clark Griswold!!

Word on the street is that Mrs SK is getting a new camera for Christmas (shhhhh!) and maybe we can take a few shots to try it out, and then I'll just have to get someone to help me post them (Sattie-are you there?) after Christmas!

And to all of you who have posted pics so far, beautiful! You all really put me in the Christmas spirit!


----------



## roadfix (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, here's that red onion in question.  I wondered that myself so I had to take a closer look last night.
On another note, I wish we had a real tree.


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 17, 2008)

that one looks pretty


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Okay, everyone has such beautiful trees.  Many of you know we had a bad flood and all our Christmas stuff (among other things) is all in storage.  But DD gave me some decorations she found and I had our tree ribbon in with my craft stuff because it didn't make it into the totes last year so.......


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

awww how precious!!! Now THATS the spirit!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Dee, not quite the same, but as you say, it is in the spirit!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Everyones trees are so pretty!! Mine is kinda mismatched, lol, until I get another Angel, but this is it and dh's outside.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, Stacy, my little snake plant pales in comparison LOL!!!!  Beautiful inside and out!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

thank you laurie. The outside is all hubby. He says he does it for me, but, he loves them too.


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

pretty! pretty!! and your tree doesnt look mixmatched to me!!??


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

deelady said:


> pretty! pretty!! and your tree doesnt look mixmatched to me!!??



everything is blue/silver/white, but, the angel, she is gold/green
I used to do green with EVERYTHING, now it's blue though.


----------



## deelady (Dec 17, 2008)

oh lol ....I couldnt tell in the pic!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 17, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> everything is blue/silver/white, but, the angel, she is gold/green
> I used to do green with EVERYTHING, now it's blue though.




Blue is my favorite color and, paired with silver, so beautiful!  Love your tree.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you katie
I love the colors too.


----------



## QSis (Dec 17, 2008)

roadfix said:


> Well, here's that red onion in question. I wondered that myself so I had to take a closer look last night.
> On another note, I wish we had a real tree.


 
Ohhhhhhhhhh, so it's a beribboned FAKE slice of red onion on a stick!

LOL!  Thanks, Roadfix!  

Lee


----------



## middie (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine is kinda mismatched

Nothing wrong with mismatched Tg. Nothing on my tree matches either lol


----------



## sattie (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice Stacy!  A friend of mine stopped putting her deer out, every morning when they got up, someone had taken one of the deer and put it on top of the other.  It was too funny, but they would come back night after night and do it again.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 19, 2008)

Mountain Dew Tree


----------



## roadfix (Dec 19, 2008)

sattie said:


> Very nice Stacy!  A friend of mine stopped putting her deer out, every morning when they got up, someone had taken one of the deer and put it on top of the other.  It was too funny, but they would come back night after night and do it again.



Now that is funny!  ......something I would have done to my neighbor as a kid as I used to be such a prankster.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 19, 2008)

Our friends, who are not into the commercialism of Christmas told us a couple of weeks ago that they "kidnapped" their neighbours' plastic light up Santa (the old hard plastic kind, not the new blow-up ones), duct taped it's mouth and around the "feet" and put it up on their own roof.  They sent a "ransom note" asking for Christmas baking and came home to a note from the daughter saying she wanted her Santa back, with a box of goodies.  They returned it the next day and after found a "restraining order" saying they were not allowed within 10 feet of any Christmas decorations not on their own property!

I just thought this was absolutely hilarious!  But I think the deer stunt is even more so!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 20, 2008)

Everyone's trees look very festive and beautiful.  My parents and I just decorated our tree yesterday.  It has a crooked trunk so it was quite entertaining to get it to stand up straight in the stand.  I guess that is what you get when your tree is cut not even 20 miles from your house and was not grown on tree farm.  I have attached a picture of the tree and some decorations.  The angel my mom made at least 10 years ago.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 20, 2008)

This is our tree this year, finally put it up today!:


----------



## QSis (Dec 21, 2008)

Sierra, that looks like all the trees that my father brought home when I was a child!  We loved them all - the scent of evergreen is spectacular!

Lee


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 21, 2008)

QSis said:


> Sierra, that looks like all the trees that my father brought home when I was a child!  We loved them all - the scent of evergreen is spectacular!
> 
> Lee



This tree is a red fir also known as a silvertip.  When I trimmed a few branches off the tree the scent was just incredible.  Although, I have worked in  the forest for 20 years the scent of freshly cut trees is still one of my favorite smells. It is a pleasure to follow a van full of wood chips down the road after thinning of small trees has occurred.


----------

